# USS Antares - Remastered from "Charlie X"



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*USS Antares - Remastered from "Charlie X" ***FINISHED PICS!!!*

Got this kit off Federation Models sometime back. This is the SRS Prototyping urethane resin kit of the ill-fated USS Antares, the survey and supply ship shown in the remastered episode of "Charlie X":

Box Art :


Box Art by trekriffic, on Flickr

I've always liked this design and plan to place it into a diorama with the 1/1000 scale USS Enterprise at some point. 

Anyway, after washing the parts in hot water and Comet to remove any vestiges of mold release I set about cleaning up any residual parting lines and filling any voids with putty. Overall, there was very little of either so my hat's off to the caster for doing an excellent job molding the parts. With just 6 parts to work with cleanup and sanding didn't take long at all:

Parts:


USS Antares Parts - Top by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares Parts - Underside by trekriffic, on Flickr

The decals are your typical waterslide variety. Nice touch including decals for the window ports:


USS Antares Decals by trekriffic, on Flickr

The instruction sheet. Fairly straightforward with some general tips on working with resin kits:


USS Antares Instructions by trekriffic, on Flickr

Nice exploded diagram showing parts assembly, a paint guide, and where to place the various decals:


USS Antares Exploded Parts and Decal Guide by trekriffic, on Flickr

Nacelle after a little work sanding and puttying:


USS Antares Starboard Nacelle by trekriffic, on Flickr

End cap. This is the same one seen on the First Pilot version of the Enterprise:


USS Antares Nacelle End Cap by trekriffic, on Flickr

Nacelle dome. Sanding off the two parting lines without removing the three little hydrogen sensor nibs took some doing:


USS Antares Nacelle Dome by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Underside and top of the stern section. Very nice detailing with the engraved panel lines:


USS Antares Stern Section - Underside by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares Stern Section - Top by trekriffic, on Flickr

Lower hull section front. The deflector dish has a small hole in the center. I will probably use a small piece of music wire to make a spike for gluing into the center of the dish:


USS Antares Lower Hull Section - Front by trekriffic, on Flickr

Backside of the lower hull:


USS Antares Lower Hull Section - Back by trekriffic, on Flickr

Upper hull section. Just a little cleanup needed:


USS Antares Upper Hull Section - Back by trekriffic, on Flickr

Nacelles. Groovy baby. Not sure why there were two slots in each for gluing to the support strut tab so I filled the extra slot with putty:


USS Antares Nacelles by trekriffic, on Flickr

Before assembling the hull, a hole was drilled into the lower hull using my drill press. A brass rod will be inserted for display purposes:


Drill Press by trekriffic, on Flickr

After drilling, the brass rod fit snugly into the hole:


Test Fit with Brass Rod by trekriffic, on Flickr

Gluing of the sub-assemblies. I used Plastic Surgery CA glue, great stuff and holds like iron. The nacelles are delicate and will be glued on later after hull painting:


USS Antares - Gluing of Subassemblies by trekriffic, on Flickr

Here's a neat little thing I came up with awhile ago for keeping my putty fresh between puttying sessions. I drilled a hole thru the lid of a glass bottle I bought at my local _Michaels_ craft store. The bottle contains tap water:


Bottle for Perfect Plastic Putty Syringe by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's one of the syringes I bought years ago at TAP Plastics. It's meant for use injecting clear resins and fits thru the hole I drilled in the lid. I use it for applying Perfect Plastic Putty into seams. The putty is water-based and keeping the needle submerged in water will prevent the putty from drying out in the syringe. I have been using the same putty in this syringe for over 4 months now and it has not dried out and is always ready for use:


Syringe of Perfect Plastic Putty in Bottle by trekriffic, on Flickr

There were some narrow seams to fill which was easy using my syringe of PPP:


Putty Application by trekriffic, on Flickr 

I used a pointed cotton swab and a micro brush dipped in water to remove excess putty along the seams. No sweat!


Putty Cleanup by trekriffic, on Flickr

This lacquer-based primer is less expensive by volume than Tamiya model primer and dries fast. It's easy to sand too:


Duplicolor Primer by trekriffic, on Flickr

After a wipe down with 70% isopropyl alcohol to remove any oils from my hands I gave her a shot of automotive primer. 
The nacelles will be primed, painted and attached later before decaling as they can easily be damaged while working on the rest of the model:


USS Antares - Primed by trekriffic, on Flickr

Here's a still from the episode to show kinda what I'm shooting for:


USS Antares - Remastered Screenshot by trekriffic, on Flickr 

Thanks for reading. More to come assuming Charlie doesn't wish me away in a fit of pique.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I would guess the two slots on the nacelle allowed for needing only one mold.

That's a brilliant solution for plastic putty. That should be in a FAQ somewhere as a very optimal solution for one of the few difficulties with using the stuff (i.e. dries out pretty quick once the tube is opened, even sometimes before  )

I like the design. A clear callback to the animated series. You're doing a beautiful job with it


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Great idea for the putty. Do you have a product number on the syringe?

And just out of curiosity, the Antares is based on the Sherman from TAS.

It looks too small to me on the remastered TOS, so I'm curious, how does a 1/2500 Enterprise size up next to it?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> Great idea for the putty. Do you have a product number on the syringe?


Here's a link for the syringe:

https://www.tapplastics.com/product...sives/hypo_type_solvent_cement_applicator/409

Syringe Hypodermic Applicator (SY20-65)
Removable, stainless-steel hypodermic needle is attached to a heavy-duty, rigid polypropylene chamber. The blunt needle end is protected with the included plastic, dust-proof cap when not in use. Do not leave solvent cement in applicator for an extended period.



ClubTepes said:


> It looks too small to me on the remastered TOS, so I'm curious, how does a 1/2500 Enterprise size up next to it?


I measured the length of each and they are both about 4.5 inches long.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice little kit--I bought two, sawed off the front of one to make the grain cargo drone from TAS. I'll probably scratch a larger one at some point to go with my SS Huron scratch...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JeffBond said:


> Nice little kit--I bought two, sawed off the front of one to make the grain cargo drone from TAS. I'll probably scratch a larger one at some point to go with my SS Huron scratch...


Would love to see those sometime.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I went ahead and attached the nacelles with the Plastic Surgery glue. The struts were stouter than I initially thought and it will make it easier come painting and decaling time...


USS Antares - Nacelles Attached by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Nacelles Attached by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Nacelles Attached by trekriffic, on Flickr

Brushed with Tamiya Primer. Will lightly sand and spray with Duplicolor primer next:


USS Antares - Nacelles Brush Primed by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's the Huron: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/albums/72157693158775462


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

JeffBond said:


> Here's the Huron: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/albums/72157693158775462


Beautiful build. Love the use of the Excelsior stern hangar section. Are the nacelles off the 1/350 Enterprise kit?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Love the work you are doing on the USS Antares but this model is so tiny. I see a scratch build project coming in the next few months after I finish my 33 inch Space:1999 Eagle, A 1/200 to 1/350 scale USS Antares!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

krlee said:


> Love the work you are doing on the USS Antares but this model is so tiny. I see a scratch build project coming in the next few months after I finish my 33 inch Space:1999 Eagle, A 1/200 to 1/350 scale USS Antares!


Well they say size doesn’t matter ya know?

Seriously, I hope you do build a really big version. I’d love it if you did a build thread showing your progress.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, very cool build. I had never heard of perfect plastic putty, so thanks for that. Very nice.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JeffBond said:


> Here's the Huron: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/albums/72157693158775462


Great looking ship! I really like the way you used the blue for the lower portions of the ship--sets it off nicely and is evocative of the blue connecting dorsal of the pilot versions of the _Enterprise_. I've been planning to use that color in a similar way for early Starship Class ships.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

krlee said:


> Love the work you are doing on the USS Antares but this model is so tiny. I see a scratch build project coming in the next few months after I finish my 33 inch Space:1999 Eagle, A 1/200 to 1/350 scale USS Antares!


That sounds like it will be a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Before spraying primer on the nacelles I masked the secondary hull so as not to fill all the fine panel lines with primer:


Masking Secondary Hull by trekriffic, on Flickr

Here are some shots of the assembled freighter ready for light sanding and final hull colors...


USS Antares - Primed by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Primed by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Primed by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Primed by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Primed by trekriffic, on Flickr

Shot of the Antares on my workbench:


Antares on the Bench by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

The nacelles on the Huron are from the 1/1000 Enterprise kit so the whole build is about 10" long. The blue section idea I got from a painting of the Huron and two grain cargo drones that was in one of the Ships of the Line calendars; a really beautiful representation of both subjects.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

JeffBond said:


> The nacelles on the Huron are from the 1/1000 Enterprise kit so the whole build is about 10" long. The blue section idea I got from a painting of the Huron and two grain cargo drones that was in one of the Ships of the Line calendars; a really beautiful representation of both subjects.


I/1000 eh? Funny, to me, they look bigger than that. Really nice job on the Huron, a fine build.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Another longer bench shot. I tried overspraying a too fresh layer of Duplicolor lacquer so the enamel orange peeled on me. 
Yikes! I quickly wiped off the offending Japanese Navy Imperial Grey enamel. 
That's the color the 1/350 Enterprise kit instructions said to paint the hull of the big Polar Lights Enterprise. 
Anyway, I then did some light spit sanding before re-priming. 
So this image is basically a filler until I finish the hull basecoats; although, you do get to see my immaculate workbench!  


Longshot Workbench by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

After letting the primer dry for a few days I brushed the underside with Model Master Flat Gull Grey using a mop brush:


USS Antares - Gull Grey Half Done by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Gull Grey Brushed by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Gull Grey Half Done by trekriffic, on Flickr

I'll let the underside dry a day before I brush the top. The enamel went on fine over the primer this time. Once the top is done and dries a few days I'll seal with Future before adding some paneling in a slightly darker shade. Once the panels are all done I'll overspray with a thinned coat of Neutral grey lightened up a bit with white. When I'm done I want the paneling to barely show under the overall medium grey of the final hull coat.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

So did some work on the deflector dish. 
After combing thru my greeblie stashes I came up empty so resolved to make the dish from scratch using .040 styrene sheet and music wire...

The punch, the pinvise, and the router bit used to make the deflector dish shown. 
I also used a sanding stick:


USS Antares - Deflector Dish Tools by trekriffic, on Flickr

After hollowing out the lightly punched disc I punched it out from some .040 thick sheet using a punch tool and a hammer. 
Before that I drilled the center hole using a pinvise:


USS Antares - Concave Dish by trekriffic, on Flickr

After punching and hollowing out some .040 styreene using a round router bit in my handheld battery powered "dremel" tool I glued the blank to a short piece of music wire using Plastic Surgery CA glue:


USS Antares - Styrene Disc Glued by trekriffic, on Flickr

The backside was shaped with a diamond file and sanding stick to get the right curvature:


USS Antares - Deflector Dish Shaped by trekriffic, on Flickr

Deflector dish recess on lower hull. 
White will be over painted with transparent blue acrylic:


USS Antares - Deflector Dish Work by trekriffic, on Flickr

Need to lightly sand with 400 grit or lighter:


USS Antares - All Brushed Gull Grey by trekriffic, on Flickr

I've found some leftover decal material with panels from what I think was an Absolute Models set of aztec decals for the 1/2500 scale Enterprise D kit 
so plenty of small light grey panels to mix and match. 
They should work well over the flat gull grey hull. 
Of course being decals I'll need to gloss coat the hull first:


USS Antares - All Brushed Gull Grey by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - All Brushed Gull Grey by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Gull Grey - Deflector Dish White Underpaint by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thought it was about time I added some new pics of my progress. I've probably spent a good 2-3 hours already cutting out bits of leftover aztec decals to add interesting detail to the hull. 
Still need to do the top of the forward crew module, the upper and lower hull superstructures, the nacelles, and the sides so probably another few hour or so. 
Once the decals are in place I apply MicroSet then let them dry for 15-20 minutes before brushing with Liquid Decal Film to seal them. 
When I'm done aztecing I'll seal with a coat of future before adding the kit window, stripe and registry decals...


USS Antares - Aztecing by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Aztecing by trekriffic, on Flickr

I also need to paint the accent colors (slightly darker shades of grey) and the bussard domes.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

USS Antares after some more aztec decaling this afternoon...

V
USS Antares by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares by trekriffic, on Flickr

USS Antares by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Kremin over on AST asked for some shots next to a 1/1000 Connie so...

They ain't fancy seein' as I took'em in my dinin' room but I posted these anyway!


USS Antares and Enterprise by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares and Enterprise by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares and Enterprise by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares and Enterprise by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares and Enterprise by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

For comparison's sake...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

So I'm 99% done with the panel decaling and have painted the bussards, saucer domes, deflector, and running lights white. That makes a good base for the final colors later on. I also painted some of the accent colors with MM European Grey and Medium Grey or a mix of the two.

Once the paint has dried I'll coat with Future before applying the window, insignia and registration decals.


USS Antares - Aztec Done by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Aztec Done by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Aztec Done by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Aztec Done by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Aztec Done by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

So getting down to the detail painting all with a fine tipped brush. Painted the domes and bussards white previously as a basis for what is to come so now I've painted the upper crew module dome with a mix of three colors: Light Sea Gray, Flat White, and Flat Tan to make it sort of a muddy grey-ish light tan...


USS Antares - Paints+ by trekriffic, on Flickr

Upper dome brushed with mix of Light Sea Gray, Flat White, and Flat Tan. 

Bussard domes painted Flat Yellow. After that dries I'll mix up some creamy orange to paint spokes:


USS Antares - Dome Details by trekriffic, on Flickr

So will paint the lower dome next and the next layer of the bussard domes. More Medium Grey accents have been added:


USS Antares - Still a WIP by trekriffic, on Flickr

I gave some of the paneling a light dry brush with Light Sea Gray. It turned out well; especially with the bands on the nacelles:


USS Antares - Still a WIP by trekriffic, on Flickr

Bussards will eventually be a peachy orange cream with yellow between the spokes:


USS Antares - Still a WIP by trekriffic, on Flickr

I made the lower hull "screen-like" panel Medium Grey to help balance out some of the Medium Grey accents up above. Plus it helps break up a lot of light grey:


USS Antares - Still a WIP by trekriffic, on Flickr

I painted the back of the deflector dish light blue to mimic how it would appear reflecting the light blue "light" that comes from the light blue enamel painted "booster ring" behind it:


USS Antares - Dish back by trekriffic, on Flickr

More to come...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Your aztecing really came out great!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Finished all the detail painting. 
I decided to go with the yellow-orange bussard domes like the Antares had in the remastered episode rather than try to do the spokes. 
I also finished some odds and ends related to the aztec paneling. 
Then I clipped the music wire to the desired length and glued the deflector dish in place. 

I'll give her a flat coat before applying Tamiya pastel powders to give her a more metallic look.
Then another flat coat before coating with Future before applying the ship's windows, registry and insignia decals. 
Then a gloss coat to seal the decals followed by another flat coat or two. Anything I want glossy (like windows, running and formation lights, and the bussards) I can then gloss up with a brush and some Future...


USS Antares - Final Paint by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Final Paint by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Final Paint by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Final Paint by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Final Paint by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Final Paint by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares - Final Paint by trekriffic, on Flickr/


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Beautiful build Steve, I'm surprised that you didn't find a way to light it.:wink2:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Took a bunch of photos this afternoon. Need to resize them before downloading to Flickr!...

Here's the rendezvous scene from "Charlie X" with my 1/1000 scale Enterprise:


Charlie X by trekriffic, on Flickr

Pretty close to the scene from the remastered episode below:


charliexhd001 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Nicely done , Steve!:thumbsup:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are more of the finished pics:


USS Antares Finished by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares Finished by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares Finished by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares Finished by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares Finished by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares Finished by trekriffic, on Flickr


USS Antares Finished by trekriffic, on Flickr

On the stand:

USS Antares Finished on Stand by trekriffic, on Flickr

You can view the rest of the images in my album on Flickr!:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157701883794172/with/33635349918/


----------

